# Starting a home business in uae



## Pearldsouza (May 1, 2016)

Hi,
Does anyone have information on starting a business in the uae? 
I want to start a tiffin service in sharjah from my home kitchen catering only to a few people 6 to 8 . Do I require any license? 

Thanks 
PD


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Unless you are a UAE national this is illegal and several premises are raided on a regular basis
Not worth it as you could be heavily fined or deported


----------



## Pearldsouza (May 1, 2016)

@reddiva thanks. That's too bad I was so keen on this.


----------

